# MF 135 with Perkins Fuel in exhaust?



## GeauxTigers (3 mo ago)

I've got a MF 135 with the 3 cyl Perkins diesel. Came with the farm I bought. Believe it is a 1973. It would start but die as soon as you put it in gear and was bit smokey. When I started it would idle up then down but eventually would just die. I thought maybe it had a bad injector. I went ahead and replaced the injectors (old ones were pretty dirty) and put a new fuel tank on it as well since the old one had a bad cap and everything instead was pretty rusty. Just purged the fuel system and got it started. Doing the same thing it was before and lots of smoke coming out the exhaust. I noticed the engine had some diesel on the side about the fuel pump. I run it again to see if I could figure out where it was coming from. Looks like it is bubbling out of the forward port of the exhaust manifold. I'm guessing one of the cylinders isn't igniting to fuel for some reason and the fuel is getting pushed out the exhaust. Any ideas what the problem is and how to fix it?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Geaux, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like your engine is running on two cylinders, and maybe only one when it stalls. Probably low compression. You can identify which cylinder is not firing by cracking the injection lines one at a time to see if it affects performance.


----------



## GeauxTigers (3 mo ago)

Sounds like bad news. If compression is bad I take an engine rebuild would be required.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, but you need to confirm with a compression check. 

It might be that the tractor has been sitting idle for many years, and the rings have become unseated, which results in compression loss?? Can you check its history with the previous owner??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds like it’s gulping air.??
A “lift pump” is cheap..
Have u bled it at the bleed screw by the inj pump name plate.??
It’s a “double screw”.. loosen the 5/16 portion and crank the engine until fuel squirts out (5’) & retighten..
Next loosen the feed lines from the pump to the injectors..AT THE INJECTORS.. loosen them ALL at once.
& crank the engine until fuel squirts out with no air.. and tighten..
When u changed the fuel filter.. did u put the top oring seal UP IN THE FILTER HEAD.?? If u put it on the filter, THATS WRONG.. it’ll choke off the fuel.
The oring MUST GO UP IN THE GROOVE IN THE FILTER HEAD..
Good luck


----------



## GeauxTigers (3 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> Sounds like it’s gulping air.??
> A “lift pump” is cheap..
> Have u bled it at the bleed screw by the inj pump name plate.??
> It’s a “double screw”.. loosen the 5/16 portion and crank the engine until fuel squirts out (5’) & retighten..
> ...


I put the fuel filter in properly and bleed the system using the two screws on the pump. I didn't loosen the feed lines though. I just turned it over until it fired up. How would that cause fuel to get pushed into the exhaust manifold?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I was under the impression that it would start and die.. my mistake.. sorry.
I’m with BigT..possible stuck rings..
Take it out and run the dog “snot” out of it for an hour or two under a load..
I’ve seen people push a tree for an hour..lol
But it usually takes care of the problem.
Just keep an eye on the temperature..
If THAT doesn’t help.. I’d look into a compression test..
Good luck.


----------



## GeauxTigers (3 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> I was under the impression that it would start and die.. my mistake.. sorry.
> I’m with BigT..possible stuck rings..
> Take it out and run the dog “snot” out of it for an hour or two under a load..
> I’ve seen people push a tree for an hour..lol
> ...


It starts but won't go past 1000 RPMS for long and will sometimes just keep slowing down and eventually die. It is putting out a lot of smoke the whole time. I haven't tried putting it into gear and moving it yet. Last time I did was before the new injectors and and fuel tank. It would die as soon as I started coming off the clutch back then.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

When you crank the engine listen closely to the sound the engine makes. Does it turn over even or does it speed up and slow down, speed up and slow down? When it starts does the engine run smooth and sound OK or does it sound off? I have very seldom used a compression gauge on a diesel. Because if you listen you can hear the engine telling you it is OK or not OK.

If the engine is smoking and slobbering out the exhaust especially on a Perkins, there is a problem. You have apparently replace the injectors, and that did not "fix" it.
My suspect would be you have a compression problem. Whether it is a blown head gasket or worn/broken rings, even a scored piston from being overheated.

About two years ago I bought a MF 245 when a bad engine. It according to the hour meter had 10,000 hours on it. Found the rings broken and scored the sleeves as they broke the ring lands, also needed to replace the crank as one rod had spun and they kept running until the crank could not be repaired. Got an OH kit and replaced the sleeves and pistons, bought a reground crank. Now have a nice running tractor. The pump was not repaired or replaced but the injectors were sent out to a local diesel shop.


----------

